# Masterbuilt Propane smoker



## boisblancboy (Dec 26, 2013)

I just got this smoker for Christmas and can't wait to use it:

http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.php/products/smokers/30-inch-vertical-gas-smoker-2-door.html

I have one question, in the manual it says "not to use wood chunks", anyone offer and explaination why?  I also received a 25 lb bags of hickory chunks 2"-4" pieces. I would hate not being able to use them.


----------



## jusanothajoe (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker and use chunks all the time. I never use chips, only chunks or pellets.


----------



## jaybird28 (Dec 26, 2013)

I too got this Smoker from Santa. I opened her up a couple weeks ago and have had great success-especially as a rookie. I'm on my 7 smoke and for most part, all smokes have been awesome. Last night my turkey stalled out after 7 hours. I couldnt get it past 159 degrees but thats the only issue I've had so far


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2013)

boisblancboy said:


> I just got this smoker for Christmas and can't wait to use it:
> 
> http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.php/products/smokers/30-inch-vertical-gas-smoker-2-door.html
> 
> I have one question, in the manual it says "not to use wood chunks", anyone offer and explaination why? I also received a 25 lb bags of hickory chunks 2"-4" pieces. I would hate not being able to use them.


If you can't use wood chunks, what did it suggest you use?


----------



## jake60 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have the 40" version.  It says the same, but I use chunks just fine. 

Jaybird, mine did the same last night! 
For hours stayed @160!  Bumped it to 350 for about 1 hour.


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 26, 2013)

It just said to use wood chips.


----------



## speeddemon40 (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you guys using chunks in the pan that comes with it or are you using a cast iron skillet?


----------



## cmayna (Dec 27, 2013)

I use a cast iron skillet in mine, but honestly have only smoked chips and pellets.  Never done chunks.


----------



## boisblancboy (Dec 27, 2013)

What's the purpose of using a cast iron skillet?


----------



## pier2pier (May 2, 2014)

boisblancboy said:


> What's the purpose of using a cast iron skillet?


Hi Boisblancboy,

I picked up the 2 door Masterbuilt smoker last summer.   I'm pretty new to it still but this site has answered all my questions so far.  I figure you've probably found a lot of threads about how to use a skillet in these forums already, but if not, just do a few searches.  That said, the cast iron skillet keeps the chips or chunks from flaring up.  I use a 6 inch cast iron skillet in my smoker and I even cover it with some tin foil with a hole or three poked in the foil.  I put the skillet right on the chip pan with no additional modifications (to the pan itself).   I found it best to only use 1 chunk at a time.  This helps to keep the smoke thin and blue.

Good luck!


----------



## pier2pier (May 2, 2014)

pier2pier said:


> Hi Boisblancboy,
> 
> I picked up the 2 door Masterbuilt smoker last summer.   I'm pretty new to it still but this site has answered all my questions so far.  I figure you've probably found a lot of threads about how to use a skillet in these forums already, but if not, just do a few searches.  That said, the cast iron skillet keeps the chips or chunks from flaring up.  I use a 6 inch cast iron skillet in my smoker and I even cover it with some tin foil with a hole or three poked in the foil.  I put the skillet right on the chip pan with no additional modifications (to the pan itself).   I found it best to only use 1 chunk at a time.  This helps to keep the smoke thin and blue.
> 
> Good luck!


A bit of clarification,  I use 1 chunk at a time if its big... I'll use a few small chunks at a time.  Nice thing about the 2 door you can open that bottom door without losing a lot of the heat / smoke.


----------

